# My Girls are poping!!!!



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Addie Kidded on 2/16/2013 with buck and doe twins. The boy is white with tan on his head and hip and then a few random black dots (his name is Asher), and the girl is a cinnimon color with some white (her name is Ariel). I think we might be retainting these 2!!! 

Izzie kidded Today (2/17/2013) with buck and doe twins. The boy is white with random black dots (We named him Willy) and the doe kid is a Chamiosee colored kid (who is named Willow)

In the pics the one with the white baby is Magic, the llittle girl born a week ago. 

 And just as a bonus Chloe is in labor now and im watching her on our barn cam, looks like a Longggggg night!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice babies and moms  Good luck with the one in labor now!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats on your new babies! How did the last kidding go?


----------



## goatlover74 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congratulations !! They are adorable. Hope all are healthy too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, you are busy with cuties! Congrats!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

StarMFarm said:


> Congrats on your new babies! How did the last kidding go?


The last kidding was a success. The 1st baby (witch was a huge boy) had one of the front feet forward and then the other leg was completely back. We had to pull him and took a little over a half an hour. We waited and Waited and figured she was just really obese and she was going to have a single. So we went in the house and just as we were going to bed she started pushing and ut came a beautiful little girl.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

They are all adorable!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

They sure like to keep us busy don't they?! I'm glad you were able to get the babies out safely, congrats again


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------

